# coding polyp removal by cautery



## karrot57 (Feb 20, 2008)

Which would be the appropriate code to use for vaginal polyp removed at its base with cautery & base then cauterized. Provider didn't use a colposcope. 

Would it be appropriate to use 57061? Would you append a -52 since the colposcope wasn't used? Or would you use code 17000??


----------



## carol badger (Feb 25, 2008)

Try 57500. The physician inserts a speculum into the vagina to view the cervix. A small cut is made in the cervix and biopsy forceps are used to remove a piece or multiple pieces of tissue, or to completely remove a lesion. Bleeding, usually minimal, may be stopped by electric current (fulguration). This info is from Encoder Pro. 

SO SORRY I RE-READ YOUR QUESTION 57500 IS FOR CERVIX AGAIN SORRY


----------

